# Flair 8000 windscreen cost



## VanFlair

Hi All

You might guess from my avatar that we currently have a caravan, BUT after much research and no shortage of reading on MHF we have taken the plunge and purchased a used (2006) Niesmann and Bischoff Flair 8000, thought we should start with something small and manageable for newbies NOT.

The first bit of advice sought is concerning the cost of windscreen as we are about to do the insurance cover, the standard cover with one company is £2000.00 BUT is this enough?.

Thanks in advance and watch out for an avalanche of further questions.

Martin aka Vanroyce (soon to be changed even though the caravan is staying just in case)


----------



## gaspode

vanroyce said:


> the standard cover with one company is £2000.00 BUT is this enough?.


Probably not. 8O

Reports of these prices seem to vary quite a bit, depends where they buy the screens from I suppose. But I would want a minimum of £3000 cover and preferably more on that screen and don't forget that a single unit of the sliding double glazed cab side windows can cost getting on for £2000 so make sure you're well covered. We use Caravanguard because they didn't impose a cover limit, but they do count glass breakage against your NCB if you have more than one claim.

It's worth it though, Niesmann and Bischoff make a superb product.


----------



## peejay

Theres a few prices on >this< thread, one suggesting around £4000 for a Euramobil screen, should give you a rough idea.

I have a Hymer and as its a more mainstrem product I'm hoping a screen for mine is a bit less.
Hopefully no more than £3000 which is what my insurers (Comfort) will pay for one.

Pete


----------



## erneboy

My insurance has no limit on the screen. I think that's important. We are from Northern Ireland and are on an Irish scheme through Dolmen Insurance Brokers in Dublin, it's underwritten by Axa, Alan.


Edit: You could ask these guy for a quote, it might be interesting to see what they come up with.


----------



## VanFlair

Hi

Thanks everybody for their input, might make a couple of calls today.

Martin


----------



## erneboy

Sorry, I am an idiot. I forgot to put the link in my last post. Here it is: http://www.motorhomewindscreens.com/

Alan.


----------



## Zepp

Our friend has one and he broke his screen in Portugal .

He was quoted £7.500 but he got one from Holland for £3.000 his ins cover was only £2,500.Our screen is about £3,0000 that’s why we made sure we had unlimited cover .

I was speaking to a guy on a site who had a big concorde and he said that he could not get cover as it was about 17k to replace ( ive no idea if this is true) . but if this is true I won’t be buying one .


----------



## statenisland

*Windscreen replacement cost*

Good afternoon,

Some years ago, a chap in the motorhome trade suggested that A class windscreens were just truck windscreens but more expensive. He maintained that if you can identify which one you could save by buying from a truck screen supplier.


----------



## jako999

Bit late I know but when I got my Arto in 2008 I asked the question and was told around £6000 fitted. Ive been to the factory several times in Polch and if you go round the back theres piles of them just thrown on the floor so I would say it would be much cheaper to drive over and get it done if you can.


----------



## VanFlair

Hi jako999

Thanks for your input, I am sure that they must start out at a very sensible price BUT then it seems to go a bit mad.

We dont need one I was just checking for the insurance, touching wood.

Martin


----------



## coppo

After reading reports on here of the huge costs involved I was pleasantly surprised when I found out that Peter Hambilton can supply/fit one for just over £1100 includind vat for our S820.

So no where near the huge amounts quoted here.

Paul.


----------



## gaspode

coppo said:


> After reading reports on here of the huge costs involved I was pleasantly surprised when I found out that Peter Hambilton can supply/fit one for just over £1100 includind vat for our S820.
> 
> So no where near the huge amounts quoted here.
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul

The N&B screen is much bigger than the Hymer counterpart, IIRC our Arto screen was 2.4m x 1.2m with a heavily tinted band at the top. Having said that I'm sure it'll be available as a truck screen at a fraction of the price that an N&B dealer would quote, if only you know which truck.................


----------

